# Mylink questions-Pandora app not working



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Last I checked Pandora and Stitcher require USB connections to work on MyLink


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I have to start Pandora on my phone first for it to work. Didn't do that until I updated to newest version.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Last I checked Pandora and Stitcher require USB connections to work on MyLink


Factory installed MyLink it goes both ways. BT you just don't have the ability to thumbs up from touch screen. You can still thumbs up using your voice commands after pressing infotainment button.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When my wife or I had our phones connected to Bluetooth in the Cruze, Pandora always worked through the radio app with full function. 

How often the Bluetooth worked to allow that, on the other hand, not as consistent...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> When my wife or I had our phones connected to Bluetooth in the Cruze, Pandora always worked through the radio app with full function.
> 
> How often the Bluetooth worked to allow that, on the other hand, not as consistent...


Same here, I had more issues with BT than anything else. I completely hated my 13 MyLink setup and wished I was able to wait till 2014 came out or not had it at all. 

When I did work I would at times get the "Pandora is not working, disconnect/close" message but it still played on in the background anyways.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried it out today. Seems to work fine for me. Android 7 and a 2015 MyLink. It also plays if I switch to Bluetooth audio, but I only get audio.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

I would guess MVI screwed up the programming of the radio, they took a 2015 model radio I sent them and dumed it down to a 2013 firmware 
this took away the backup guide lines the radio already had and put buggy software on the radio, it hangs up all the time
the MVI people are completly arrogant IMO---totally ignored numerious messages about putting the improved firmware on the radio
Best bet with all this is send the radio to somebody who trully understands how to program it or buy access to the GM tech site for 3 days--$65 and program it right yourself


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KENSTV123 said:


> I would guess MVI screwed up the programming of the radio, they took a 2015 model radio I sent them and dumed it down to a 2013 firmware
> this took away the backup guide lines the radio already had and put buggy software on the radio, it hangs up all the time
> the MVI people are completly arrogant IMO---totally ignored numerious messages about putting the improved firmware on the radio
> Best bet with all this is send the radio to somebody who trully understands how to program it or buy access to the GM tech site for 3 days--$65 and program it right yourself


Yeah 2013 for MyLink and Cue was troublesome. I feel sorry for the folks who had 2014's with left over 13 radios in them.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Occasionally, I would have the same problem with my '15 Silverado. When this happens, I have to launch Pandora, force close it, and then let it re-engage. Sometimes, on a rare occasion, I will have to launch Pandora, after force closing it. To knowledge, it hasn't happened on our Cruze, yet.


----------

